
The Theory Behind MP3 (2002) [pdf] - colund
http://www.mp3-tech.org/programmer/docs/mp3_theory.pdf
======
intopieces
If this topic interests you, I highly recommend "MP3: The Meaning of a Format"
by Jonathan Sterne as well as his previous work, "The Audible Past: Cultural
Origins of Sound Reproduction." The former does a pretty good job of
explaining the basics of the MP3 format and gives insights into how it has
influenced the production of sound recordings.

------
mrcactu5
TL;DR Visual.ly needs to turn this into an infographic

